# Reliable research company where to begin???



## Cookerelius (Oct 3, 2013)

I have spent hours and countless hours reviewing various forums and message boards.  I have NEVER ordered from a research company as I am new to this type of research.  i would just like some guidance obtaining these items for my next cycle:

Tamoxifen
Clomid
Anastrazole
Sildenafil
HCG or comparable product


My next cycle will be 
Test enanthate 250 Every 3 days
Trenbolane Acetate 100 Every 3 days
Equipoise 300 Every 3 days

Need all my AI's PCT and anything I might need on hand while on cycle and after.  


I'm doing as much research as I can but there is soooo much bogus info and it's hard for me to sort through.  Please some guidance...


----------



## Z82 (Oct 3, 2013)

Maximpep. Click the banner in my sig. Check them out


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 3, 2013)

Suggest reading sponsor sub forums and posts from long standing members (not their own reps), looking for informational posts and looking for customer service qualities. Just IMHO! Hope it helps

Thanks,

Team Evolution


----------



## Cookerelius (Oct 4, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Maximpep. Click the banner in my sig. Check them out


There's no sildenafil or HCG.  I need a source for everything in one place...


----------



## Cookerelius (Oct 4, 2013)

evolutionpep said:


> Suggest reading sponsor sub forums and posts from long standing members (not their own reps), looking for informational posts and looking for customer service qualities. Just IMHO! Hope it helps
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Team Evolution



I decided to go with Evo Peps.  But my order was declined?  I don't know why...    I like that you accept Visa cuz I have the best Visa card for chargebacks.  They are so easy!!!!  I really want your items to be great so I can give great reviews but I'm not afraid to get my money back.


----------



## Cookerelius (Oct 4, 2013)

Cookerelius said:


> I decided to go with Evo Peps.  But my order was declined?  I don't know why...    I like that you accept Visa cuz I have the best Visa card for chargebacks.  They are so easy!!!!  I really want your items to be great so I can give great reviews but I'm not afraid to get my money back.



Sorry I'm just really untrusting right now.  My current anabolics source is great.  I can get anabolics anytime I want from a good reliable place but I want to find a reliable research company to go with my anabolics research as well.


----------



## Christsean (Oct 4, 2013)

Since you went with evolution pepsi can tell you they are a great company.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 4, 2013)

Purchase Peptides has always been a solid and reliable source for me.


----------



## exerciseordie (Oct 4, 2013)

Maxim pep is ALWAYS spot on for me. LOVE that place. Great prices, fast fast shipping, and top notch customer service.


----------



## Z82 (Oct 4, 2013)

Cookerelius said:


> There's no sildenafil or HCG.  I need a source for everything in one place...



There are no pep companies that I know of that have hcg.

Maxim does have taladafil rather than sildenafil.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 4, 2013)

Iron Mag is a solid forum with top notch sponsors!  



www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## mrbjoiner (Oct 5, 2013)

Purchase Peptides has always worked for me. great people great business.. properly dosed stuff bro.


----------



## Little BamBam (Oct 5, 2013)

Bluesky peptides is good to go and has the reviews to back it up bro


----------



## Little BamBam (Oct 5, 2013)

Little BamBam said:


> Bluesky peptides is good to go and has the reviews to back it up bro



not to mention great customer service and promos


----------



## Christsean (Oct 5, 2013)

I have tried many of the peptide sponsors on this board and I can't find a single fault with the ones I've tried so far. In no particular order.

Bluesky Peptides
Evolution Peptides
Hardcore Peptides
Purchase Peptides

I have heard many great things about the ones I haven't tried yet.

Thanks IM for having great sponsors and thank you sponsors for being so great.


----------



## Cookerelius (Oct 5, 2013)

Christsean said:


> I have tried many of the peptide sponsors on this board and I can't find a single fault with the ones I've tried so far. In no particular order.
> 
> Bluesky Peptides
> Evolution Peptides
> ...



Thanks Broski I will check these all out.  i ended up buying from Maximpep and CEMProducts.  After I receive my orders I will definitely give a review.


----------



## Christsean (Oct 5, 2013)

Good deal! I've heard nothing but good from both.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol who else has the best visa for chargebacks?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2013)

www.hardcorepeptides.com


www.IronMagLabs.com

Endorsed by me.


----------



## Cookerelius (Oct 7, 2013)

I went with Maximpep.com  I ordered Friday and got here Moneday!!!!  Superfast.  Now to see if the items are legit and prperly dosed.


----------



## exerciseordie (Oct 7, 2013)

Cookerelius said:


> I went with Maximpep.com  I ordered Friday and got here Moneday!!!!  Superfast.  Now to see if the items are legit and prperly dosed.



No T/A bro. Ik RC is legal but just try and refrain in the future. But yes Maxim is my go to. I owe it to Z too. He knew I was in the market for some AIs and hooked me up with Maxim. Really couldn't be happier. Their Clen is no fucking joke either. Their letro was amazing and their adex the same.


----------



## Z82 (Oct 7, 2013)

Cookerelius said:


> I went with Maximpep.com  I ordered Friday and got here Moneday!!!!  Superfast.  Now to see if the items are legit and prperly dosed.



Your rat will be very pleased!


----------



## blergs. (Oct 8, 2013)

Out of the sponsors here I use CEM a lot over the passed 7 or so years.  one of very few I use on a regular bases (never an issue). 
Good quality, just I rec you wait for a sale to be on, which is pretty regular also.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 8, 2013)

Lots of good options here, Purchase Pepetides and Evolution I have tried and are completely legit.  Never heard anything bad about CEM either I just have not personally used them so I can't say definitively either way.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 8, 2013)

*Thank You!*



oufinny said:


> Lots of good options here, Purchase Pepetides and Evolution I have tried and are completely legit.  Never heard anything bad about CEM either I just have not personally used them so I can't say definitively either way.



Thanks brother! Our customers speak up for us! *We dont have multiple Ironmag handles reppin our company * thats why we always give free shit out!!! Pm me on your next order your getting 25% off rip.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Oct 8, 2013)

IMO CEM is tops for quality. Never have gotten bad anything from them and the service is great. In a game (the RC business) where so many come and go, change their names, etc CEM has been going strong for over 10 years..that says a lot man.


----------



## bigcoachk (Oct 28, 2013)

I use purchase peptides most of the time.  I've not checked the forum out for some time due to injury
are they no longer a sponsor here???


----------



## joedel (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxi is good stuff....

Side note you seem to stack up on ancillary for.your cycle but nothing for prolactin for the tren ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 28, 2013)

I've used ResearchStop a lot and have never had any problems.  I've gotten labs while using things like arimidex and the results were always great.  I've been using Evolution Peptides lately and so far they have been awesome too!


----------



## StanG (Oct 29, 2013)

CEM-enuf said ......


----------



## mattsilf (Jan 25, 2014)

Has anyone researched the clomid from Evolution? Just making sure its good to go


----------



## joedel (Jan 25, 2014)

I stand by maxim after two big orders with them, g2g

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 25, 2014)

I trust
hardcorepeptides.com


----------



## joedel (Jan 25, 2014)

Src is always good too if ur willing to pay premiums

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 25, 2014)

Evolution Peptides is my go to

-jwgibbons


----------



## Z82 (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=3214383


----------



## Christsean (Jan 26, 2014)

There are do many good ones that sponsor here. Their quality and prices and service are all as good as you can get. Like myself, most find one they favor and stick with them. I like BlueSky Peptides. 

Does that make them better than the ones mentioned...no. They are just the one I like best out of all the other best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 26, 2014)

Ya any of these guys!



Christsean said:


> I have tried many of the peptide sponsors on this board and I can't find a single fault with the ones I've tried so far. In no particular order.
> 
> Bluesky Peptides
> Evolution Peptides
> ...


----------

